# Upgrading my Canon?



## TonyMHFan

I have been using a Canon EOS Rebel T3i for a while now and I really enjoy it, but I have recently noticed there have been new releases of cameras in the series the T4i and T5i. I'm having a hard time figuring out if I should upgrade or not to one of these. I have been trying to do some research on them, but I don't fool myself into believing I understand the technical details of some of these reviews comparing the 3. I was wondering if anyone here could possibly assist me whether through better observations of the cameras or perhaps personal use enabling a simple compare and contrast. Maybe this is a lot more simple than I am making it.


----------



## Overread

Few thoughts to consider:

1) What is your current setup - ie camera, lens, flash, tripod, etc...

2) What is is that you take photographs of - and does your current setup allow you to meet you desires in this regard or not?

3) Are their subjects/situations that you feel you can't take photos of where your gear limits you. 


In general a newer body is going to be better than the old, but its not always the wisest investment to get the most gain. Once you put your criteria on the table and your setup then you can start to identify where the weaknesses are and what items might give you a proper advance in technical quality.

Many times a higher end and better lens or supplemental lighting will give you vastly more improvement in image quality and possibilities.


----------



## o hey tyler

The t4i and t5i are more of a lateral upgrade from your current setup. Not much to be improved upon. Look at a 7D or 60D for more features and better ergonomics.


----------



## TonyMHFan

Overread said:


> Few thoughts to consider:
> 
> 1) What is your current setup - ie camera, lens, flash, tripod, etc...
> 
> 2) What is is that you take photographs of - and does your current setup allow you to meet you desires in this regard or not?
> 
> 3) Are their subjects/situations that you feel you can't take photos of where your gear limits you.
> 
> 
> In general a newer body is going to be better than the old, but its not always the wisest investment to get the most gain. Once you put your criteria on the table and your setup then you can start to identify where the weaknesses are and what items might give you a proper advance in technical quality.
> 
> Many times a higher end and better lens or supplemental lighting will give you vastly more improvement in image quality and possibilities.



Interesting. I didn't really think to ask myself all of that. Overall I don't feel my T3i particularly lacks in any area aside from my desire to get a better lens, but I was thinking it was possible there were some appreciable benefits to getting a body upgrade. Seems like there might not be just thinking about what you have said. Pretty obvious I'm not well versed in cameras. Thanks.



o hey tyler said:


> The t4i and t5i are more of a lateral upgrade  from your current setup. Not much to be improved upon. Look at a 7D or  60D for more features and better ergonomics.



Alright, thanks.


----------



## DarkShadow

I used my friends t4i for a few weeks and imo it's not much of an upgrade from the t3i other then a nice touch screen and some cosmetic changes.If you must  get the t4i there is or was a recall  on some of them from canon. check your serial number if you get one. see article here. Canon recalls 68,200 EOS Rebel T4i DSLRs, says rubber grips can lead to skin rash


----------

